# Bluetooth standby apps



## cheerguyhpu (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello guys! I am in the works of putting a Samsung tab pro 8.4 in my dash as a removable entertainment source. I will not be putting a charging port in the car for it. I will just remove it daily to charge. My question is this, the audio from the tablet is being streamed bluetooth to the head unit. Is there and app that will recognize the Bluetooth turning off with the head unit and will put the tablet into sleep mode. And likewise turn screen back on when it reconnects with the head unit via bluetooth or when I connect the tablet to my wifi? Google has not been any help. Thank you very much guys.

Dave


----------

